# New Excel XRAY Racing Program is here!



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

The new Xray 2009 Excel program is ready.

For more information:
http://rcsoftware.web.officelive.com/default.aspx

Thank you,

Mr RCTech
Ross Bartuccio


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Sent Email


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Ross how about us guys still running the TC3 touring cars.


----------



## wyd (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Ross if I buy off your website with the buy it now feature does it include all the current programs you have listed? I posted on the other touring website as well.

I'm really interested in doing the buy it now because I think this could really help me organize when i go touring racing with not needing to print so many setups. I can just go to my computer and pull it right up for each track so I can keep track of all my current setups for each track I go to.


----------



## wyd (Mar 20, 2003)

I really ready to buy but need a few questions answered first. If I Paypal you today how long til I have the programs? I would want to use it this weekend for racing.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## wyd (Mar 20, 2003)

Anyone check this thread. I was looking to buy but don't seem like anyone wants to answer my questions. If you want to sell one sometime just PM or email me at [email protected]


----------

